# might be dealing with laryngeal paralysis



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

I can't provide any real helpful advice for you and Raider. I do wish you two the best and hope it's nothing major.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I hope it is nothing serious! Keep us posted!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

has there been anything going around SCKC??
hope he's okay!


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

So sorry, hope it's good news and the antibiotics will dog their job.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> has there been anything going around SCKC??
> hope he's okay![/QUOTE
> 
> Nope, nothing there. I noticed it when we went camping over Memorial Day. It seemed the pressure of his collar when we were walking around the campground seemed to trigger the slight cough. To be honest, I think it more than likely is the beginning of laryngeal paralysis. I remember when Samson had that, and what is starting with Raider seems very similar to that. I told Dr. Wild today about his breathing, which at times seems very noisy, he mentioned the laryngeal thing. I'm hoping it isn't, and only bronchitis. Once Raider is done with the round of antibiotics, if he is still showing symptoms, the next step will probably be the exam under anesthesia.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Poor Raider, he's such a sweetie and too young to deal with LP. Tiny had LP, but she was already 16.
Interestingly, when I read the thread title I thought you were talking about Libby, who I would pretty much guarantee has the beginning of LP.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> Poor Raider, he's such a sweetie and too young to deal with LP. Tiny had LP, but she was already 16.
> Interestingly, when I read the thread title I thought you were talking about Libby, who I would pretty much guarantee has the beginning of LP.


Yep, I would almost guarantee Libby has it too. She has very noisy breathing, no cough though yet. And at almost 14 years old, no way would I ever subject her to the surgery they do for it.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Not sure I would with Raider, either. I'd probably wait and see if it progresses, and how fast. 
Tiny's never really seemed to get any worse.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> Not sure I would with Raider, either. I'd probably wait and see if it progresses, and how fast.
> Tiny's never really seemed to get any worse.


I'm so glad you said that, that's exactly how I feel too. Samson had the surgery, it was not an easy surgery, and I am not sure he ever fully recovered from it.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

And the risk of aspiration pneumonia can be pretty high after the surgery. There's a vet in, I think PA, who does it differently and supposedly with much fewer side effects, if it comes to that.
They can't swim after the LP surgery. I'm sure Raider would be heartbroken, ha ha.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

here's the vet I was thinking of, it's a laser surgery:

Dr. Kenneth Sadanaga, VMD, DACVS | Veterinary Surgery


----------

